# Swelling



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Our doxies got ahold of one of my favorite chickens a few days ago on her face and now it's really swollen what can I do for her? The first one is the normal side and the second is the swollen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you do anything to flush it out? Put antibiotic ointment on the injury? If not, get some ointment on it. Put a 325mg aspirin in a gallon of water to knock back the heat. 

Chance is, she's now got an infection.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Did you do anything to flush it out? Put antibiotic ointment on the injury? If not, get some ointment on it. Put a 325mg aspirin in a gallon of water to knock back the heat. Chance is, she's now got an infection.


I didn't I didn't know what to do for her haven't ha chickens for long our local vet told me I should bring her in but it would cost 100$ and it's not life threatening they told me to but a hot compress which I'm working on and how much should I put on her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just like you would do for a human cut. In many things we do for these guys its the same as for humans or our dogs. But until you've got your feet under you check first. Just like we can't give Advil to dogs there are things we shouldn't use with the birds. 

Stuff happens. Do you have a "first aide" kit? Its not a complicated or expensive list of things. I don't keep mine in the coop since most of it I can use on myself or the beasts but its kept in the same place so I can grab whatever I need in an emergency. I use it more on me than the beasts. Guess its a good thing its in the house.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Just like you would do for a human cut. In many things we do for these guys its the same as for humans or our dogs. But until you've got your feet under you check first. Just like we can't give Advil to dogs there are things we shouldn't use with the birds. Stuff happens. Do you have a "first aide" kit? Its not a complicated or expensive list of things. I don't keep mine in the coop since most of it I can use on myself or the beasts but its kept in the same place so I can grab whatever I need in an emergency. I use it more on me than the beasts. Guess its a good thing its in the house.


I haven't made one yet but probably should it's not a cut it's just swollen it looks as if it's getting a little better but not sure


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You will not believe some of the stuff these guys can get themselves in to. They don't need the help of the family pet. Chickens are curious and poke in places they don't belong. 

I found one of my boys hanging up side down by one of his spurs. He was sparring with the next door male, he got enough height going when he tried to spur him he caught just right on the wire. I've read the same story from others.

Or birds being found wedged in tight places, upside down. Getting legs caught. Getting in to a tussle with another and ending up with eye injuries or open wounds. These are the times its good to have items on hand to treat. Our birds are in an environment one would not consider particularly sterile so any open wound can be easily compromised. Then add in flies that think the open flesh of a living thing is the ideal place to lay eggs. 

I'm going to shut up now or you'll be selling your flock.


----------

